# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Статистика VirusDetector  >  Отчет CyberHelper - статистика сервиса VirusDetector за период 29.03.2021 - 05.04.2021

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено карантинов: *11*, суммарный объем: *453* мб Извлечено файлов: *226*, суммарный объем: *1006* мб Признаны легитимными: *108* Признаны опасными или потенциально-опасными: *1*, в частности:
 c:\programdata\kmsautos\kmsauto net.exe - HackTool.MSIL.HackKMS.gen, карантин 39AD6F35FD1C684EDB5C936F776F81F2 Новые разновидности вредоносных программ, обнаруженные CyberHelper: *0*, в частности: Ожидают классификации: *117*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

